# Bloated Betta



## Clue (Aug 9, 2021)

Hello, I've never used a site like this so sorry if this isn't where I'm supposed to post but if anyone can help/brainstorm with me I'd appreciate it.
I've had Bettas in the past and I never really dealt with issues so I've never had much reason to look into them, but I just recently got a Betta in June and he has started looking off this week, he was okay last week. He's still acting very energetic and like his usual self but he is bloated and has a gray spot on his head. He's not lethargic at all so I'm a little stumped on what might be causing the bloating. He lives in a 10gal tank with a small pleco, a Cory, a snail, and 2 tetras. I have live plants in the tank and some rocks so there are places for them to sleep and hide. All of the other fish are fine, they don't have any unusual marks and they're behaving normally, but my Betta is bloated and he has that spot on his head. I don't think it's drowsy because he isn't acting sick or slow and he's been hanging out in his usual spot near the bottom of the tank, and he still plays in the filter current and is still curious and interested in the other fish and the plants. I'm wondering if anyone has seen this before and might be able to give me any ideas on why he might be bloated like that, and possible treatments/advice. I feed them freeze dried brine shrimp, and the cleaners/bottom feeders get sinking pellets, once in the morning and once at night, should I change their food or feed them less? As far as I've noticed he doesn't really eat their pellets so I don't really think he's over eating either but it is possible he might be. But with the gray spot on his head as well I'm just kind of confused and concerned.


----------



## Edegor (Oct 25, 2021)

Hello, maybe your fish is not sick, but simply fertilized. The fact that she currently has a swollen belly may mean that she will need to spawn soon. I recommend that you temporarily transplant the female Betta into a separate small aquarium, create all the conditions and raise the water temperature so that she can sweep away eggs. First, read the betta fish eggs care guide so that the fish can safely sweep away the eggs and wait for the fry. If this does not happen, then it is likely that the bloating is associated with the disease of the fish.


----------

